# I just spoke with Antonio McDyess and its good news Knick fans



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

Im not a Knicks fan but I live in the same building with Antonio McDyess. I was talking hoops with my friend who also happens to be the security guard. McDyess is friends with him too. I asked him point blank, are you going to be ready for Charlestown? He said "im ready now". Im a bulls fan, im not a knicks fan, but i thought NY Knicks fans should know this. Im sure ill be branded a liar but I spoke to the guy, have seen him around, and he looks ready to go. Good luck Knicks fans


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats not hard to believe at all. Reports say that he's ready to go, but the team doesnt want him rushing things. I think heprobably feels great and he is probably doing things like he used to but the team hasnt cleared him to play yet. I think its unoffical, thats all. I wouldnt be surprised if he starts. But anything can happen, one dunk and he could be injured again so I keep my expectations low, hopefully i'll be surprised.


----------



## Clinton Boswell (Aug 10, 2003)

He is a very nice guy and though I am not a Knicks fan, ill root for this guy. Looks to be an excellent shape


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pam Anderson lives in my building. Oh well, not really, but I can always wish.

I think the Knicks will steal a few games and make it into the playoffs. They have a decent front line for a ec team.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sounds good. But everyone always says their ready to play then dont play in the end. Carter and Hill are good examples. Vince said he was gonna prove people wrong, then he broke himself again. Im not gonna believe this til i see him on the court.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Pam Anderson lives in my building. Oh well, not really, but I can always wish.
> 
> I think the Knicks will steal a few games and make it into the playoffs. They have a decent front line for a ec team.
> ...


In the east all you have to do is make the playoffs and anything can happen, its been that way since the knicks made it to the finals as an 8th seed. Although I must admit that with the nets fully stocked with a healthy Zo they have no choice but to come out of the east with ease.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ask him to jump up and down a couple times, and see if he gets hurt.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Your info says you live in Monaco! I'm confused!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Ask him to jump up and down a couple times, and see if he gets hurt.


haha :laugh:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i really think this team could make the playoffs if mcdyess just plays decent


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

In another message I thought you said you live in the same neighbourhood with McDyess. Now you live in the same building?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

thought about retiring


----------

